# JD 3320 Service question



## donw78025

I have a JD 3320, 125 hours, approx. 2 years old in May, 2011.

The manual recommends changing transmission oil after 400 hours, but no mention of doing it after a certain calendar period. At this rate it'll be so long before I hit 400 hours, I'm wondering if the transmission oil breaks down over time. Should I be changing transmission fluid periodically, regardless of hours run?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Don, lots of variables to consider, but in short, I have a John Deere rider with a hyrdastat transmission that has the same fluid in it for the last 11 years, whereas in my 990, I try to change it once a year. The thing that really kills the fluid in my opinion is moisture, usually from condensation as a result of running your equipment in the cold. I think that typically John Deere recommends changing it every I believe, 500 hours. I'll check my shop manual but I believe that's it. For my operation, I start to get a catavating hydraulic system on account of the moisture and so I just go ahead and change it every year though it is expensive. Just curious if you've done the first recommended change to get rid of the metal shavings that do get caught up in the suction screen as a result of the break in?


----------



## donw78025

Tractor Beam, Thanks for reply and to answer your question re the "recommended 1st time change..." Nope! Dealer didn't tell me to do it and I didn't find it in the manual (that doesn't mean it isn't there). So I think that I will go ahead and change it just to be sure - guess it can't hurt anything but my wallet. I bet your cold in Idaho is different from our cold in the TX Hill Country - we get all excited if its in the mid-20's. Thanks again for reply!


----------



## mcnwil

Don, I have a 3320 with 20 hours and I was going through the manual for service and was surprised that the first oil change interval is 200 hours and the transmission is 400 hours. The sticker under the hood showed the same. Seems a little high. Some people have told me to change at 50 hours to remove any metal shavings. I think I will ask the dealer to see what their opinion is.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It is 50. I went through the same thing too where the manual said this and the dealer said that, but it is 50 for the first change, then every 500.


----------



## donw78025

Well, I'm way behind schedule then! Thanks guys for clearing this up a bit. This Forum neat source of info!


----------



## BlindRef

I was reading this thread but did not respond because I own a 2305. However the manual states on mine to change the 
transmission fluid the first 50 hours and every 400 hours after that. I am seriously thinking about going with a synthetic
transmission fluid like Amsoil the next time around. I have heard nothing but good things about it.

Don, don't worry about being behind schedule. I have a neighbor that used to own a 5000 series tractor and *never* changed the
hydralic fluid. He had close to 900 hours on it.


----------



## donw78025

Might have missed it, but I looked in the manual again - can't find any reference to a 50 hour fluids change. Oh well.

mcnwil, I'd be interested to hear what your dealer says even though I'm going to go ahead and change the transmission fluid anyway. 


Thanks again!


----------



## mcnwil

Don, My dealer informs me to follow the manual for first oil change at 200 hours and first trans change at 400 hours. He says the break in oil needs to stay in there. I told him I understand the break in oil but that seems like alot of hours. He said if I want to change it sooner to replace the oil with break in oil. Judging by the different posts here there must be different intervals possibly depending upon year and engine type/manufacturer. I may check with another dealer and see if I get the same answer.


----------



## donw78025

I like what your dealer says. I was all set to change transmission oil/filter - went to my dealer all set to get supplies. He didn't say anything about break in oil but he said to just follow manual at 400 hrs., especially after totaling up the approx $100 filter and approx $120 worth of oil.....so now I've changed my mind to wait for 400 hrs, It really seems like a LONG time, especially since I don't rack up a lot of hours. IF I have time, I'm also going to check with another dealer when in San Antonio tomorrow....That makes sense about different engines, years, models, etc....
Thanks for input!
Don


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

donw78025 said:


> I like what your dealer says. I was all set to change transmission oil/filter - went to my dealer all set to get supplies. He didn't say anything about break in oil but he said to just follow manual at 400 hrs., especially after totaling up the approx $100 filter and approx $120 worth of oil.....so now I've changed my mind to wait for 400 hrs, It really seems like a LONG time, especially since I don't rack up a lot of hours. IF I have time, I'm also going to check with another dealer when in San Antonio tomorrow....That makes sense about different engines, years, models, etc....
> Thanks for input!
> Don


$100? you're getting off cheap!


----------



## mcnwil

Another question is should we use the JD oil and filter or is Amsoil or some other product cheaper or equal? NAPA carries allot of filters for various engines. I have found them to be cheaper for my ATV filters and the quality looks equal or better.


----------



## ZZ71

Lubricants do not last for ever. The shelf life for new lubes is about 5 yrs depending on ideal storage conditions.

Your tractor requires a fluid meeting the J20C or the J20D (low viscosity). AMSOIL Synthetic Tractor/Hydraulic Transmission Fluid SAE 5W-30 meets both spec's.

3120, 3320, 3520 Plus-50, 
Hy-Gard (J20C), or Low Viscosity Hy-Gard (J20D)

Capacity w/Filter
Qts. (Ltrs)
6.3 Gal. (23.8)
(PowrReverser)
6.8 Gal. (25.7)
(eHydro)

Synthetic Tractor-Hydraulic Transmission Oil 

This is what I will use in my X728SE when its time to change at 50 hrs. I already told my dealer he was going to change it for me next summer. My tractor is groaning like crazy in the cold climate around here the dealer says that normal, because the of the lube being cold. It does quit after some use. It has the JD low-viscosity fluid in it now but that does not stop the noise.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

ZZ71 said:


> Lubricants do not last for ever. The shelf life for new lubes is about 5 yrs depending on ideal storage conditions.
> 
> Your tractor requires a fluid meeting the J20C or the J20D (low viscosity). AMSOIL Synthetic Tractor/Hydraulic Transmission Fluid SAE 5W-30 meets both spec's.
> 
> 3120, 3320, 3520 Plus-50,
> Hy-Gard (J20C), or Low Viscosity Hy-Gard (J20D)
> 
> Capacity w/Filter
> Qts. (Ltrs)
> 6.3 Gal. (23.8)
> (PowrReverser)
> 6.8 Gal. (25.7)
> (eHydro)
> 
> Synthetic Tractor-Hydraulic Transmission Oil
> 
> This is what I will use in my X728SE when its time to change at 50 hrs. I already told my dealer he was going to change it for me next summer. My tractor is groaning like crazy in the cold climate around here the dealer says that normal, because the of the lube being cold. It does quit after some use.


Actually, we visited our local power generating dam Albeni Falls dam owned and operated by the Corps of engineers. On the tour which was several years ago, as in about 10 years ago, the took us down to the area where the lubrication oil for the generators is stored in several large tanks and went through moisture seperators and filtration. The dam was built in 1953 and the guide informed us that the oil had been in use for well over 40 years and that they had recently replaced the oil with new, citing that they used extensive filtration and there was vitually no heat to break down the oil. As explaned, the oil not only lubricated things in the generator, but was used to lift the whole generator assemply up as the turbines spun. I was also watching on the history channel just the other day, a show about grease and oils, and gosh darn it I'm getting too old or smokededro: too much as a younger man, so I can't remember the specifics, but they had some machine that went decades between oil changes. Anyone else see the show and remember the specifics on that?


----------



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61

own a 2011 JD3320 will not go into reverse, will move forward any ideas?


----------

